# barrett custom rods



## NovaBoy (Apr 26, 2012)

I was wondering what you guys think about barretts custom rods? I plan on ordering my a custom shark rod for my tiagra 130. I couldnt find a off the shelf rod with a 28mm reel seat.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Not worth the money.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I would find a local builder and build exactly what I wanted.


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

any custom rod builder can build you whatever you wanted and would fit a 130 just fine with a Size 6 aftco butt:thumbsup:


----------

